# Hoof trimming?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I posted a couple days ago asking if anyone used an electric angle grinder. Some said yes, but has anyone used the Merlin electric hoof knife on goats? It looks like it would work a lot better and be safer then the angle grinder.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you posta pic of it? Ive never heard of that one.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm afraid I could do a lot of damage with this thing. I think I'll stick with the timmers
http://electrichoofknife.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, I wouldn't recommend using those on goats, they seem like they would be better suited for larger animals, but yet, maybe not them either.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I would like to try this for my girls mainly. I have arthritis in my hands and I can't squeeze the trimmers like I should. I thought if I was gentle and careful it could work. I think I'm going to try it. I'll be ordering it tomorrow, and I will post on how it goes. Right now anything is better then waiting on someone to help me and then oh hey a month has gone by. My poor girls I just hope and pray this isn't too invasive, and if I go slow and be careful I think it should work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck


Thanks! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be getting a mini, not the regular one. Hoping that might make a difference.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

crocee said:


> I'm afraid I could do a lot of damage with this thing. I think I'll stick with the timmers
> http://electrichoofknife.com/


sometimes the "like" button doesnt cut it. I was referring to your sticking with the trimmers.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

nancy d said:


> sometimes the "like" button doesnt cut it. I was referring to your sticking with the trimmers.


Thanks, I know they work and if the goat moves suddenly I know I won't take off a hoof or finger. I'm afraid I might with that thingy above


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We do finish with a regular grinder but it did take some getting used to.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

crocee said:


> Thanks, I know they work and if the goat moves suddenly I know I won't take off a hoof or finger. I'm afraid I might with that thingy above


I will be very careful. The angle grinders are to heavy for me. I got a new pair of hoof trimmers, and a bigger stone grinder thing for my dremel, so I may see how I do with those tools alone tomorrow. I still wanna try this though......


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I would love to try something like this!
Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Curious to know as well.... Hope they work for you!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I got my Merlin electric hoof trimmer today, and I had a short time to work on my doe that is having a hard time walking. I already like it. It will definitely take some getting used to it, but it will be worth it in the long run. I would recommend it. Saturday I will complete all my goats with it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Could you set up a cam of you useing it and post it? Or take some pics Im curious 
How much did it run you?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Could you set up a cam of you useing it and post it? Or take some pics Im curious
> How much did it run you?


I could possibly take pictures. I had to run an extension cord to the barn, as I don't have electricity out there. It was $300, but to have someone come every month was $80 that was just for 2 goats, I have 5, so it was worth it for me.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhh ok i get it
Yeah totally worth it i hope they did a really good job!!!!!
I don't have that money lol sounds cool though
Hope it works out great!


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I am curious also. I know this has to be more do able
My hands just won't work anymore. Can't squeese the handle on cutters. This info is interesting. Thanks


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I would love to see how this works on goats,too. I have RA and it is impossible at times. My husband is helping with hooves now. I'd like to do it. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Gundalf (Nov 23, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I could possibly take pictures. I had to run an extension cord to the barn, as I don't have electricity out there. It was $300, but to have someone come every month was $80 that was just for 2 goats, I have 5, so it was worth it for me.


Be sure that your extension cord is high enough amperage for that distance, if not you could burn the cutter motor out... How far is the plug from the barn?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gundalf said:


> Be sure that your extension cord is high enough amperage for that distance, if not you could burn the cutter motor out... How far is the plug from the barn?


I have 2 50ft chords coming from the garage, but I'm thinking around 75ft really. I've had it for over a year and I do hooves quite often, like once a month, but this thing makes it a lot easier;-)


----------



## Gundalf (Nov 23, 2013)

You need to know the amperage ratings on the 2, 50 ft lengths of cord (100ft in reality). Then you need to know the amperage rating on the motor driven tool that you are using... If you'll get that info, I'll get the formula and we'll figure it out... I've seen people burn up electric drills and circular saws using cords that will not deliver the proper amperage for 100 ft...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gundalf said:


> You need to know the amperage ratings on the 2, 50 ft lengths of cord (100ft in reality). Then you need to know the amperage rating on the motor driven tool that you are using... If you'll get that info, I'll get the formula and we'll figure it out... I've seen people burn up electric drills and circular saws using cords that will not deliver the proper amperage for 100 ft...


Thanks! I think I'm good since it has worked well for a year. I wouldn't even have a clue where to find that info anyway, since we already had the extension chords. I do the same thing for when I had a heat lamp on in the barn side when the weather was a tad cold and kids were about to hit the ground. I've never had a problem, so I think I'm good. Thank you though;-)


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

As long as the extension cord is thicker than the cord to the grinder or whatever your using you will be fine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> As long as the extension cord is thicker than the cord to the grinder or whatever your using you will be fine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


It is;-)


----------

